# Giving someone my account and sort number to transfer money, safe?



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I have a laptop for sale on gumtree, someone rang up earlier and said they wanted it, but they live down London and run a computer business.

Is it safe enough to give them my sort code and account number over the phone? I am going to give them the details for a old bank account (ISA savings account).

What do you think? Laptop itself is only £30, spares or repair.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

CupraElliott said:


> I have a laptop for sale on gumtree, someone rang up earlier and said they wanted it, but they live down London and run a computer business.
> 
> Is it safe enough to give them my sort code and account number over the phone? I am going to give them the details for a old bank account (ISA savings account).
> 
> What do you think? Laptop itself is only £30, spares or repair.


Hmmm. I've been thinking about this (disclosing bank details to a 3rd party) when selling some goods.

Im not sure I like the idea tbh.

You could ask for a cheque and only send the item once its cleared. Alternatively, set up a paypal account?


----------



## QUIRKYGTI (May 23, 2011)

Sort code and account number is safe enough mate some of my clients pay via this method, aslong as they don't have your long number and last 3 digits on the back they can't spend your money


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I do it all the time and have done for 2 years and not 1 problem


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks, I did have some suspicions, but that's why I am giving them a second account details which has about £8 in!


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Could they not use those details as part of a credit check to set up a credit card in your name but at a different address?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

not sure midlands.. pretty sure they could set up direct debits with those details though...


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

It's fine - there's pretty much nothing they can do - these details are on cheques....do you think twice about writing people a cheque? Even when Nigerian fraudsters ask for these details it's just to generate some official paperwork with your details on it to look legit....they can't actually benefit from the details.

Although to Jeremy Clarkson was ****y and someone signed him up to donate to charity....story here


----------



## SDP (Oct 17, 2006)

As Bero - these details are on every cheque you write.


----------



## cts1975 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ye you will be fine. We have our acc no/sort code on our invoices for direct payments.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

QUIRKYGTI said:


> Sort code and account number is safe enough mate some of my clients pay via this method, aslong as they don't have your long number and last 3 digits on the back they can't spend your money


Not necessarily. Didnt clarkson do this and say if someone could take money out of his account good luck to them? Until someone did manage to take some money out?

I dont think anyone is talking about the debit card but, I'd be reluctant to give an individual my sort and account number.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

centenary said:


> Not necessarily. Didnt clarkson do this and say if someone could take money out of his account good luck to them? Until someone did manage to take some money out?
> 
> I dont think anyone is talking about the debit card but, I'd be reluctant to give an individual my sort and account number.


Glad to see you read through the thread :lol:

They did not manage to benefit from it...but they did sign him up for a charity donation.

It's 100% fine.....this is what the numbers are for...identifying an account, not secret numbers that give a free reign to it's contents, even Nigerian Fraudsters only ask for it to make up fake paperwork that looks like you're owe money.


----------

